# Prepper Nurse video Giant Q Tips



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi folks! Here's a link to a video I did about an experience one of my clients had with a fire and burn injuries. If you like videos feel free to pop by  Prepper Nurse


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Good message about the importance of forming relationships.

My only suggestion is that you unbutton one more button and pan down a little.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> Good message about the importance of forming relationships.
> 
> My only suggestion is that you unbutton one more button and pan down a little.


My suggestion to you is to stick it in your ear


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Excellent! We are big on fire safety here and I constantly ask my wife and kids OK fire right here where is the closest extinguisher? We have 8 extinguishers in the house and one in each vehicle.
I was driving down an expressway years ago and my car just burst into flames big time, I have never seen so much fire. I pulled to side and my car burnt to a crisp. I don't think any extinguisher would have helped that day but it 
put fire safety in my head at a young age and I'm still oh so careful about it!


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

For this I stick with McDonald's for my French fry needs.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

TorontoGal you are hilarious! I just love your no nonsense approach to communication


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks Prepadoodle for the approval of the content  And I know you're just teasing me!


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

turbo6 said:


> For this I stick with McDonald's for my French fry needs.


Exactly! It's pretty hard to make french fries better than McD's.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> Excellent! We are big on fire safety here and I constantly ask my wife and kids OK fire right here where is the closest extinguisher? We have 8 extinguishers in the house and one in each vehicle.
> I was driving down an expressway years ago and my car just burst into flames big time, I have never seen so much fire. I pulled to side and my car burnt to a crisp. I don't think any extinguisher would have helped that day but it
> put fire safety in my head at a young age and I'm still oh so careful about it!


That is AWESOME! Talk about a close call! I'm pretty impressed you still drive. That might have put me off driving for my lifetime. I think you're so wise to have so many fire extinguishers - one or 2 may not be enough.


----------

